# Sinclair drawdown October 2010 added 2015 schedule



## sinclair1 (Jun 12, 2010)

The drawdown is scheduled for October this year instead of december as in the past (2005). FYI as always its tenative.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Jun 13, 2010)

Isn't October usually one of the wet months?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, first time for october. The land owners wanted it for the warmer weather. I dont really like losing the boathouse during the fall fishing


----------



## crow (Jun 13, 2010)

Yep, October 20 - November19, I think.  Seems odd timing to me, too.


----------



## big_bird (Jun 13, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Bear 75 (Jun 13, 2010)

Most of the time it's for dock, sea walls, boat ramps, and the D^m repairs.  If you are in a place full of high end living areas then they want the unsightly vegetation gone. Which vegetation would make that lake explode!


----------



## riprap (Jun 13, 2010)

It is normally very dry during those months. We plant fall food plots for deer and beg for rain during this period. It usually does a lot of raining as we move towards Christmas.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 13, 2010)

Historically, October is the driest month in Georgia -- one of the factors that really affects fall food plots.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 15, 2010)

We have a new boss in the land management office, He is going after light pollution on Sinclair next year. Get ready for the new guidelines on lights at the docks.


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> We have a new boss in the land management office, He is going after light pollution on Sinclair next year. Get ready for the new guidelines on lights at the docks.



Does light pollution refer to the 50 million mayflies in the spiderwebs around the lights.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 15, 2010)

riprap said:


> Does light pollution refer to the 50 million mayflies in the spiderwebs around the lights.


 It appears that they have been getting complaints for boaters being blinded by the dock lights as well as neighbors who say that the lights nextdoor are too bright. The bowfishing guys might be in trouble as well, depends on how they write the guidelines I guess.


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> It appears that they have been getting complaints for boaters being blinded by the dock lights as well as neighbors who say that the lights nextdoor are too bright. The bowfishing guys might be in trouble as well, depends on how they write the guidelines I guess.



I always thought the lights helped with navigation at night, at least you know where the docks are. You would think some sort of small light would be manditory.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 15, 2010)

riprap said:


> I always thought the lights helped with navigation at night, at least you know where the docks are. You would think some sort of small light would be manditory.


I agree, I have put some of the solar lights on some abandoned docks in my area due to them being hard as heck to see,and being on the point.
I actually like that my neighbor has his lit up like las vegas, I dont have to waste my money on lights that stay on


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jun 15, 2010)

*really*



sinclair1 said:


> It appears that they have been getting complaints for boaters being blinded by the dock lights as well as neighbors who say that the lights nextdoor are too bright. The bowfishing guys might be in trouble as well, depends on how they write the guidelines I guess.



can you name this source????????


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> can you name this source????????


 I dont want to name him, he works for the new boss. They did however mention the new guidelines in the newsletter from ga power. This guy is suppose to be alot tougher on permits as well. I will see if I can find the newsletter online and paste it.
http://www.georgiapower.com/lakes/pdf/LandLakesNewsletter.pdf


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Jun 15, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> It appears that they have been getting complaints for boaters being blinded by the dock lights as well as neighbors who say that the lights nextdoor are too bright. The bowfishing guys might be in trouble as well, depends on how they write the guidelines I guess.



Looked at the newletter and noticed they referenced the International Dark-Sky Association (IDA) in the article.  If they go by their guidelines, you will be looking at the use of light fixtures that direct light downward and do not have openly exposed bulbs that throw light out to the sides or in all directions.  Actually this is a good thing if they follow IDA guidelines as the light will be usable light and really cut down on glare greatly.  A lot of communities are adopting these standards.

Here is the IDA website -  They also have an area of approved lighting fixtures if you want to look at the styles that work within their guidelines.

International Dark-Sky Association website


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 16, 2010)

International Dark Sky Association????? OMG a lot of people have nothing to do with there brain waves do they except to try and interject them into someone elses. Light pollution, just how crazy can this world get. If you want to see the milky way drive to the country somewhere away from town.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jun 16, 2010)

*Thanks*



sinclair1 said:


> I dont want to name him, he works for the new boss. They did however mention the new guidelines in the newsletter from ga power. This guy is suppose to be alot tougher on permits as well. I will see if I can find the newsletter online and paste it.
> http://www.georgiapower.com/lakes/pdf/LandLakesNewsletter.pdf



This is ridiculous in my opinion. Think about how many people this will affect. I sure hope it doesn't go through. 

I liked the last guy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> This is ridiculous in my opinion. Think about how many people this will affect. I sure hope it doesn't go through.
> 
> I liked the last guy!!!!!!!!!



I hope it goes like the "no sides on the boathouse", they just grandfathered them with no rebuild permits. I dont think they understand how many neighbors dont have lights due to the fact that one guy lights up several docks. The new rules will cause everyone to need them and burn just as much energy.


----------



## mgd7922 (Jun 16, 2010)

I've fished a good bit on sinclair, and I've covered alot of it at night from little river up to island and rocky creek.  I've never had lights blind me while driving, there are a couple that are really bright when you get up on them to fish.  As far as lights bothering neighbors, I would think that would be lights on the house more then on the dock.  

If they don't grandfather it in, is this something that hurts the many to help the few?  IMO they should be more worried about the boats that don't have lights on at night, then the docks that have lights on at night.


----------



## tbarnett (Jul 19, 2010)

How long is the lake generally down.  Does the lake floor ever get solid enough to remove silt with a piece of equipment?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 20, 2010)

tbarnett said:


> How long is the lake generally down.  Does the lake floor ever get solid enough to remove silt with a piece of equipment?


It stays down about a month. Some areas get pretty solid, but you will need to permit to do any dredging.

I am going to do some bucket dredging around my dock without the permit, this is just filling 5 gal buckets and hauling off to a sinkhole I have on the property. I heard it was not that hard to get a rubber tire only permit from Guerry Brooks in years past, but I dont know about these days,as they are getting strict.

Give Guerry a call at the land mgmt office. 706-485-8704 ext2


----------



## Hokey123 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Sinclair drawdown*

Good information here!!!  Learned more  on gon than i ever learned from the power company and i've been on sinclair for 30 years


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 20, 2010)

tbarnett said:


> How long is the lake generally down.  Does the lake floor ever get solid enough to remove silt with a piece of equipment?


I just spoke with Guerry and he considers it excavation vs dredging when the lake is lowered, and will grant a permit. 
Permits are easy to get, so just give him a call and he will advise you.

p.s dont get caught doing anything without a permit, they will lock you down for future projects.


----------



## Icecold (Jul 20, 2010)

what ramps are usable during the drawdown?


----------



## BCAPES (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe they meant "light" pollution versus "heavy" pollution.


----------



## JWarren (Jul 20, 2010)

When I got my newsletter, it struck as "the new sheriff in town" syndrome. He just has to have a cause and he will try to impose his will on the people. However, it will prove to be hard to enforce lighting regs.....and there really isn't a light pollution problem on the lake.


----------



## old man (Jul 20, 2010)

How does lowering the lake affect the river downstream? Will it cause some flooding from more water being leg out than usual?


----------



## markspeterson (Jul 30, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I just spoke with Guerry and he considers it excavation vs dredging when the lake is lowered, and will grant a permit.
> Permits are easy to get, so just give him a call and he will advise you.
> 
> p.s dont get caught doing anything without a permit, they will lock you down for future projects.


Any recommendations on local companies that are gearing up for this?

Going to talk to Big Boy Toys today but would love to get multiple quotes.

Hoping to kill all these weeds in our cove once and for all.  They identified it as Spiny-Leaf naid last year and sprayed.  Came back even stronger this year and they have not sprayed yet although they said they would.  pretty disappointed but it's going to spread everywhere if they don't do something.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 30, 2010)

markspeterson said:


> Any recommendations on local companies that are gearing up for this?
> 
> Going to talk to Big Boy Toys today but would love to get multiple quotes.
> 
> Hoping to kill all these weeds in our cove once and for all.  They identified it as Spiny-Leaf naid last year and sprayed.  Came back even stronger this year and they have not sprayed yet although they said they would.  pretty disappointed but it's going to spread everywhere if they don't do something.


I am not sure, Big boys toys didnt respond when I got my quotes for the seawall and dock. I have a wallet full of seawall guys if you want to see if they grade the lake floor. I am getting a permit as well, I just plan on digging around the dock, but figured I would get one just incase I get carried away

What area are you in that the weeds are getting sprayed and are a problem? 
Guerry will permit a piece of equipment on the lake floor if you can convence him it has a way in and out without getting stuck.


----------



## markspeterson (Aug 2, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I am not sure, Big boys toys didnt respond when I got my quotes for the seawall and dock. I have a wallet full of seawall guys if you want to see if they grade the lake floor. I am getting a permit as well, I just plan on digging around the dock, but figured I would get one just incase I get carried away
> 
> What area are you in that the weeds are getting sprayed and are a problem?
> Guerry will permit a piece of equipment on the lake floor if you can convence him it has a way in and out without getting stuck.


Thanks!  I spoke to Eubanks this weekend and plan to get a few more quotes.  Said it will be around 2K a day for the excavation.

We are off of Carrs Station Rd if you are familiar with that part of the lake.

They did spray and it is starting to kill some of the weeds so hopefully with this and the drawdown we can get rid of it completely.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 3, 2010)

markspeterson said:


> Thanks!  I spoke to Eubanks this weekend and plan to get a few more quotes.  Said it will be around 2K a day for the excavation.
> 
> We are off of Carrs Station Rd if you are familiar with that part of the lake.
> 
> They did spray and it is starting to kill some of the weeds so hopefully with this and the drawdown we can get rid of it completely.


Sounds good. I am off carrs station too


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 13, 2010)

Are they going o draw down Oconee too?


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Are they going o draw down Oconee too?


Not this year, all the ga power lakes that are going to be drawn down are in the newsletter I posted in this thread.


----------



## Jivey (Oct 13, 2010)

What ramps are open during the draw down? Is there a lot of stumps and trees to worry about when it's that low? I am thinking of coming up and fishing while its low next month.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jivey said:


> What ramps are open during the draw down? Is there a lot of stumps and trees to worry about when it's that low? I am thinking of coming up and fishing while its low next month.


Sinclair Marina, Lakeside are a few I have been told will be open. I know my subdivision ramp will be high and dry


----------



## j_seph (Oct 19, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Are they going o draw down Oconee too?


 Less water still wouldn't help you


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Sinclair Marina, Lakeside are a few I have been told will be open. I know my subdivision ramp will be high and dry



sinclair1, you must be in holiday shores.


----------



## riverwon (Oct 21, 2010)

how low is the lake currently


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Oct 21, 2010)

Shows 338' which is normal if they are pumping up to Oconee today. Full pool is 340' and there are some pumping fluctuation of course.  

http://lakes.southernco.com/


----------



## auwalker24 (Oct 22, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I am not sure, Big boys toys didnt respond when I got my quotes for the seawall and dock. I have a wallet full of seawall guys if you want to see if they grade the lake floor. I am getting a permit as well, I just plan on digging around the dock, but figured I would get one just incase I get carried away
> 
> What area are you in that the weeds are getting sprayed and are a problem?
> Guerry will permit a piece of equipment on the lake floor if you can convence him it has a way in and out without getting stuck.



My brother would be happy to give you a quote! He has built numerous docks, seawalls and boat houses on Sinclair as well as digging and excavating around docks during the drawdown. JB Walker Homes  - Jacob Walker. PM me and i will be glad to give you his phone number and/or email address. He is insured and has contractors license and can handle everything from the permit, etc if you need him too.


----------



## Rusty J. (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone here live in or have a house in Holiday Shores? We are located in Waters Edge at Holiday Shores and was wondering about the water level at the boat ramp.  Heading down there this weekend.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.putnamcountyga.us/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/DRAWDOWN-2015.pdf

It's that time again.


----------



## HookinLips (Aug 4, 2015)

where's the info/dates on this? Nothing on that link you posted.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 4, 2015)

HookinLips said:


> where's the info/dates on this? Nothing on that link you posted.



Not sure what happened
http://georgiapowerlakes.com/oconeesinclair/2015/06/04/lake-sinclair-drawdown/


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 4, 2015)

Only light pollution on Sinclair is that red police light at Dukes !
If you plan on launching at Sinclair marina parking is going to be not very close , but there is some up in front across the street .


----------



## The Spartan (Aug 4, 2015)

Anybody know how the ramp at Cosby landing will be during this time?


----------



## HookinLips (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Sinclair1

Assuming this is just Sinclair and not Oconee? Don't see anything about Oconee.


----------

